
Frontal Lobe Trojan Horse: Top 3 Reasons IHOB Was Brilliant - theNJR
http://www.nicholasjrobinson.com/blog/quick-take/top-three-reasons-ihob-was-a-brilliant-campaign
======
theNJR
Long time reader, first time poster, but I thought the HN crew would have some
great thoughts on this.

There's a deeper conversation to be had around mass manipulation of the brain.
As I dig deeper into brain research I'm constantly taken aback by how the
brain works. The more I learn, the more of what's happening (social media,
foreign influence, mass depression) seems like an inventible outcome.

